# Performance EV, questions



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

olds said:


> Could someone point me to a site or postings that have information on building a EV performance/all around vehicle?
> 
> Is it possible to drive 2 or more electric DC engines in one application


Welcome olds,

I suggest you search for "White Zombie" and "Crazyhorse Pinto" on this forum as well as the web. Also check out the association site NEDRA.

You should find answers to most of your questions. Both John and Mike have documented their builds well on their web sites.

major


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Olds,
We or any Netgain motor dealer can have a custom built dual motor like this built.....


As far as your 100-200 mile desired range, that high end is really pushing it, unless you want to build a pack like in the tesla.. but that would cost a huge amount..the low end is of course easier on the wallet....
And of course because of the high currents involved, everything is going to have to be top notch quality, so don't expect this to be cheap at all...
Oh, and a lighter car would be a little easier to get that ET
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

100-200 miles range is perfecly possible with a small size battery pack, *if* your chassis is aerodynamic enough and uses other efficiency tweaks(like LRR tires, although they won't provide enough traction to get you into the 11s).

What kind of car are you converting? Are you intent on modifying its body to reduce drag?

You have to look at the car you are converting as a complete system. It is usually said with regard to EVs:

"Fast, Long Range, and Cheap. Pick Two of them."

If you have a lightweight/streamlined chassis, you can indeed have all three, with a lot of design work and testing. There are conversions that need less than 120 Wh/mile to maintain highway speeds, such as John Bryan's electric Karmen Ghia, or Reverend Gadget's GT6-bodied Triumph Spitfire. If you decide to use lithium batteries of sorts, such efficiency will dramatically reduce your pack costs for your desired range.


----------

